# java-gnome 4.0.7 / 4.0.8 Compile Probleme

## rcmc_ronny

Hallo,

ich habe beim world Update folgendes Probleme, folgendes gilt für die 4.0.8 Version, das Statement für die 7.0.7 Version (stable) ist danach aufgeführt.

Any hints ?

Danke Ronny

```

# emerge -avuD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.8 [4.0.6] USE="-doc -examples -source" 455 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-2.22.3 [2.22.2] USE="cdr cups dvdr* esd* ldap* -accessibility -mono" 0 kB 

Total: 2 packages (2 upgrades), Size of downloads: 455 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> starting parallel fetching pid 2612

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.8 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/java-gnome-4.0.8.tar.bz2'

--2008-09-09 11:58:31--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/java-gnome-4.0.8.tar.bz2

Auflösen des Hostnamen »distfiles.gentoo.org«.... 216.165.129.135, 156.56.247.195, 140.211.166.134, ...

Verbindungsaufbau zu distfiles.gentoo.org|216.165.129.135|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 200 OK

Länge: 464915 (454K) [application/x-tar]

In »/usr/portage/distfiles/java-gnome-4.0.8.tar.bz2« speichern.

100%[======================================>] 464.915      330K/s   in 1,4s    

2008-09-09 11:58:32 (330 KB/s) - »/usr/portage/distfiles/java-gnome-4.0.8.tar.bz2« gespeichert [464915/464915]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking java-gnome-4.0.8.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

 * Using: sun-jdk-1.6

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking java-gnome-4.0.8.tar.bz2 to /data2/tmp/portage/dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.8/work

 * Applying java-gnome-4.0.8-disable-doc-snapshots.patch ...              [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /data2/tmp/portage/dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.8/work/java-gnome-4.0.8 ...

equivalence, v0.2

...configuring Java projects to build and run on Linux & Unix

Identify operating system:         Gentoo

Check for required jar files:

 - JUnit test framework            found

Check for required system libraries:

 - GNOME                           found

Check Java compilers:

 - Eclipse ecj                     works

 - Sun javac                       works

 - Sun javah                       found

 - Sun jar                         works

 - Sun javadoc                     found

Check Java virtual machines:

 - Sun java VM                     works

Check native compiler:

 - GNU gcc                         works

Select compiler:                   ecj

Select runtime:                    java

Write .config file:                ok

MKDIR   tmp/

MKDIR   tmp/stamp/

MKDIR   generated/bindings/

MKDIR   tmp/bindings/

MKDIR   tmp/generator/

MKDIR   tmp/objects/

MKDIR   tmp/include/

MKDIR   tmp/tests/

ECJ   src/generator/*.java

JAVA   BindingsGenerator

ECJ   src/bindings/*.java, generated/bindings/*.java

CP   tmp/bindings/typeMapping.properties

JAR   tmp/gtk-4.0.jar

JAVAH   tmp/include/*.h

MKDIR   tmp/objects/org/freedesktop/bindings

GCC   src/bindings/org/freedesktop/bindings/Internationalization.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/freedesktop/bindings/Environment.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/freedesktop/bindings/Plumbing.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/freedesktop/bindings/Time.c

MKDIR   tmp/objects/org/freedesktop/cairo

GCC   src/bindings/org/freedesktop/cairo/Plumbing.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/freedesktop/cairo/CairoContextOverride.c

MKDIR   tmp/objects/org/gnome/gtk

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gtk/Gtk.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gtk/GtkEntryOverride.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gtk/GtkTreeModelOverride.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gtk/GtkTreeIterOverride.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gtk/GtkTreeModelFilterOverride.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gtk/GtkWidgetOverride.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gtk/GtkMenuOverride.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gtk/GtkWindowOverride.c

MKDIR   tmp/objects/org/gnome/glib

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/glib/GValue.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/glib/GObject.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/glib/GBoxed.c

MKDIR   tmp/objects/org/gnome/gdk

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gdk/GdkPixbufOverride.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gdk/Plumbing.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gdk/GdkColorOverride.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gdk/GdkRectangleOverride.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gdk/GdkEventExposeOverride.c

GCC   generated/bindings/org/freedesktop/cairo/CairoContext.c

GCC   generated/bindings/org/freedesktop/cairo/CairoOperator.c

GCC   generated/bindings/org/freedesktop/cairo/CairoStatus.c

GCC   generated/bindings/org/freedesktop/cairo/CairoPattern.c

GCC   generated/bindings/org/freedesktop/cairo/CairoSurface.c

generated/bindings/org/freedesktop/cairo/CairoSurface.c:21:23: error: cairo-svg.h: No such file or directory

generated/bindings/org/freedesktop/cairo/CairoSurface.c: In function 'Java_org_freedesktop_cairo_CairoSurface_cairo_1svg_1surface_1create':

generated/bindings/org/freedesktop/cairo/CairoSurface.c:265: error: implicit declaration of function 'cairo_svg_surface_create'

compilation terminated due to -Wfatal-errors.

make: *** [build-java] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.8 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3833:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 || die "Compilation of java-gnome failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   Compilation of java-gnome failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/data2/tmp/portage/dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/data2/tmp/portage/dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.8/temp/environment'.

 * 

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.5 -target 1.5" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * Messages for package dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.8:

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.8 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3833:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 || die "Compilation of java-gnome failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   Compilation of java-gnome failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/data2/tmp/portage/dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/data2/tmp/portage/dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.8/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

emerge Ausgabe für das 7.0.7 Packet:

```

emerge -av =dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.7

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.7 [4.0.6] USE="-doc -examples -source" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.7 to /

 * java-gnome-4.0.7.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking java-gnome-4.0.7.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

 * Using: sun-jdk-1.6

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking java-gnome-4.0.7.tar.bz2 to /data2/tmp/portage/dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.7/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /data2/tmp/portage/dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.7/work/java-gnome-4.0.7 ...

equivalence, v0.2

...configuring Java projects to build and run on Linux & Unix

Identify operating system:         Gentoo

Check for required jar files:

 - JUnit test framework            found

Check for required system libraries:

 - GNOME                           found

Check Java compilers:

 - Eclipse ecj                     works

 - Sun javac                       works

 - Sun javah                       found

 - Sun jar                         works

 - Sun javadoc                     found

Check Java virtual machines:

 - Sun java VM                     works

Check native compiler:

 - GNU gcc                         works

Select compiler:                   ecj

Select runtime:                    java

Write .config file:                ok

MKDIR   tmp/stamp/

MKDIR   generated/bindings/

MKDIR   tmp/bindings/

MKDIR   tmp/generator/

MKDIR   tmp/objects/

MKDIR   tmp/include/

MKDIR   tmp/tests/

ECJ   src/generator/*.java

JAVA   BindingsGenerator

ECJ   src/bindings/*.java, generated/bindings/*.java

CP   tmp/bindings/typeMapping.properties

JAR   tmp/gtk-4.0.jar

JAVAH   tmp/include/*.h

MKDIR   tmp/objects/org/freedesktop/bindings

GCC   src/bindings/org/freedesktop/bindings/Internationalization.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/freedesktop/bindings/Environment.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/freedesktop/bindings/Plumbing.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/freedesktop/bindings/Time.c

MKDIR   tmp/objects/org/freedesktop/cairo

GCC   src/bindings/org/freedesktop/cairo/Plumbing.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/freedesktop/cairo/CairoContextOverride.c

MKDIR   tmp/objects/org/gnome/gtk

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gtk/Gtk.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gtk/GtkTreeModelOverride.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gtk/GtkTreeIterOverride.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gtk/GtkTreeModelFilterOverride.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gtk/GtkWidgetOverride.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gtk/GtkMenuOverride.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gtk/GtkWindowOverride.c

MKDIR   tmp/objects/org/gnome/glib

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/glib/GValue.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/glib/GObject.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/glib/GBoxed.c

MKDIR   tmp/objects/org/gnome/gdk

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gdk/Plumbing.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gdk/GdkColorOverride.c

GCC   src/bindings/org/gnome/gdk/GdkEventExposeOverride.c

GCC   generated/bindings/org/freedesktop/cairo/CairoContext.c

GCC   generated/bindings/org/freedesktop/cairo/CairoOperator.c

GCC   generated/bindings/org/freedesktop/cairo/CairoStatus.c

GCC   generated/bindings/org/freedesktop/cairo/CairoPattern.c

GCC   generated/bindings/org/freedesktop/cairo/CairoSurface.c

generated/bindings/org/freedesktop/cairo/CairoSurface.c:21:23: error: cairo-svg.h: No such file or directory

generated/bindings/org/freedesktop/cairo/CairoSurface.c: In function 'Java_org_freedesktop_cairo_CairoSurface_cairo_1svg_1surface_1create':

generated/bindings/org/freedesktop/cairo/CairoSurface.c:265: warning: implicit declaration of function 'cairo_svg_surface_create'

generated/bindings/org/freedesktop/cairo/CairoSurface.c:265: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

make: *** [build-java] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3823:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 || die "Compilation of java-gnome failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   Compilation of java-gnome failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/data2/tmp/portage/dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/data2/tmp/portage/dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.7/temp/environment'.

 * 

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.5 -target 1.5" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * Messages for package dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.7:

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3823:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 || die "Compilation of java-gnome failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   Compilation of java-gnome failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/data2/tmp/portage/dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/data2/tmp/portage/dev-java/java-gnome-4.0.7/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

----------

## Finswimmer

cairo-svg.h: No such file or directory 

Fehlt bei cairo evtl die svg Flag?

----------

## rcmc_ronny

Hallo,

danke, genau das wars. Das Useflag war bereits gesetzt, ein Re-Emerge und alles lief reibungslos.

Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht  :Smile: 

Ronny

----------

